# Thread cutting on a Stanko 1A616



## ksor (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out how thread cutting is done on this lathe.

The change gears on the left side of the gearbox give me some problems - I think I miss some of them !

I only have 2 dobble gears and 1 bigger to connect them.

The 2 dobble gears have this stamped on the side:

M2 20-55 

and 

M2 25-36

and it's the number of teeth on each single gear ... what is the "M2" standing for ?

I have got some copies of some tables on how to set up for thread cutting and I can see
there is mentioned some teeth number that I don't have !

So my question is:
How many change gears is normaly delivered with the machine ?
Only the one set I have (M2 20-55 and M2 25-36) or ... ?

You can see some Pictures here - Google translation is avaiable to the right just 
under the menu line:

http://kelds.weebly.com/gevindskaeligring.html


----------



## Till (Nov 21, 2013)

How large is a single tooth? M2 is probably the gear's pitch (module, modul).


----------



## Swifty (Nov 21, 2013)

M2 could possibly mean module 2 tooth size.

Paul.


----------



## ksor (Nov 22, 2013)

>> Till and Swifty

OK, then the "m2" has nothing to do with the threads but should be used IF you want to make another set of gear changing Wheels - right ?


----------



## Swifty (Nov 22, 2013)

That's right, it looks like it means the size cutter used to machine the teeth.

Paul.


----------

